# best way to de-dust a bicycle with  new paint.



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 12, 2013)

This is going to sound silly but how or what is the best way to de-dust a newly painted bicycle that has never been cleaned with out scratching the surface and creating a big wet mess.  Or wetting the electrical hardware........??


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 13, 2013)

Steel wool and some lacquer thinner?

Seriously though, try using a "SWIFFER" duster.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 13, 2013)

*I usually*

*Ride it ................ & the dust falls right off *

If you really need to clean it off .. Lemon Pledge Industrial ( sold at Home Depot ) & a micro-fiber towel


----------



## Mybluevw (Jun 13, 2013)

I usually start with compressed air...blow off the big chunks. I also use a Meguires product called final inspection.


----------

